# Direct line ideas



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

I know what I am looking for but I'm having a difficult time finding something so I thought I would ask here for suggestions. My shop is about 100' from the house and has a good wifi signal (not sure yet if that matters). I am looking for an intercom system of sorts, basically a way for me to stay in touch with someone in the house and vice versa. I know there are walkie talkies and other two way radios but that's not really what I'm wanting. I never remember to take my cell phone with me anywhere let alone out to the shop. My ideal solution would be a red phone in the house and in the shop, like I was important enough to have a direct line right to me. It could be two phones that connect via wifi, ideally. But I just can't seem to find such a thing. Does anything like that exist? Maybe I'll just go with two way radios in the end but I wanted something different. There currently is no way for me to run telephone cable between the house and shop. Any other ideas?


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

Do you have power to the shop from the house or is it separate?

I'm referring to something like this: Amazon item B003NY62QQ (Intercom-Central-413-Channels-Power-line)

There are limitations with this sort of system but it might be a relatively simple solution if the conditions are correct.


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

Main power from the street comes to the house. From the circuit breaker panel I have a 220v circuit that goes to a sub panel in my detached garage. In that sub panel there is a 220v line that goes to my shop. It is all under ground.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

Or this type of thing:


Amazon: Hosmart-7-Channel-Security-Wireless-Intercom 
Item #: B01M7YOM6S

(Sorry, couldn't get the damn thing to not create a media link which doesn't lead to anywhere good)

Similar to the two-way radio but harder to set down and misplace. Even in my shop :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Dec 29, 2017)

Nothing you're referencing is showing up in your posts.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Nothing you're referencing is showing up in your posts.



Yeah, I know. The Woodbarter system is insisting that these are media links. I finally gave up and just included the name and the Amazon item number.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Yeah, I know. The Woodbarter system is insisting that these are media links. I finally gave up and just included the name and the Amazon item number.



When you paste the Amazon link, remove the https stuff at the beginning so it starts with www.amazon. That'll do it right

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 29, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> When you paste the Amazon link, remove the https stuff at the beginning so it starts with www.amazon. That'll do it right



Thanks.

It was getting pretty frustrating there for a bit.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a similar situation so I am very interested in this thread. Even if I have my cell, I often don't hear it because of noise. I read a suggestion somewhere for a light that would activate when the wife needed to reach you, that seems like it would work for me, but I've never followed up on it....


----------



## CWS (Dec 29, 2017)

Set up a bat signal. Big sky light to shine in the window

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I have a similar situation so I am very interested in this thread. Even if I have my cell, I often don't hear it because of noise. I read a suggestion somewhere for a light that would activate when the wife needed to reach you, that seems like it would work for me, but I've never followed up on it....


Yeah me too! Two different power lines so the first wouldn't work. Could this be hooked up to a buzzer or bell to alert of an incoming wife call


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 29, 2017)

Not so much for calling from one place to another but I have a red light on a switch my wife can flash so she doesn't startle me while running machines.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Or this type of thing:
> 
> 
> Amazon: Hosmart-7-Channel-Security-Wireless-Intercom
> ...



Heres the link


----------



## Sprung (Dec 29, 2017)

If you want to go high tech, look into the Echo from Amazon. It can do so much more than simply be an intercom, but it can be used as an intercom. (You'd need two.) I don't have one, but my wife's uncle was showing off his today - he's got 3 set up throughout his house and one in his garage and, with enough other connected devices, he can control the TV, lights, the thermostat, all with speaking commands.

They seem to have options to program or customize it for things once you have it, so that could be an option. Have one in the house, one in the shop, and have them programmed to turn a light on if the intercom is activated (could be possible, not certain). As far as turning a light on, my wife's uncle also bought some wifi capable LED lightbulbs. They're synced with his Echo. You say, "Alexa, turn on the living room lights." And they turn on. Of course he bought the color changing ones, so you can tell Alexa to change the color of the lights too... I couldn't tell you for certain if it's possible, but perhaps the Echo could be set to turn the wifi lights on to whatever color you want when the intercom is activated on either end.

An Amazon Echo Dot is $30, two would be $60. A wifi LED lightbulb appears to run $20 on Amazon, so $40 if you wanted one on each end of the intercom. For about $100 you could have a high tech solution that wouldn't require you to run any wires. Might need to find a 12 year old to help you set it all up though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Y'all slow down... makin it difficult to look it all up!

Wireless Doorbell Intercom - For incoming Wifey Calls 

Industrial Telephone Ringer w/Strobe - at 95 dB I think you can hear, but the strobe is probably a safer bet
https://www.amazon.com/Dakota-Alert...=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=dakota+alert+phone+ringer


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2017)

kweinert said:


> Do you have power to the shop from the house or is it separate?
> 
> I'm referring to something like this: Amazon item B003NY62QQ (Intercom-Central-413-Channels-Power-line)
> 
> There are limitations with this sort of system but it might be a relatively simple solution if the conditions are correct.



And this one....link


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 2, 2018)

First, you empty out two cans of turnip greens. Then you find a length of kite string....then......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 2, 2018)

I like the echo idea, but won't be the least expensive by far. If you can hardwire, then a simple wired door phone like this www.amazon.com/hosecurity-Visual-Wired-Intercom-Doorphone/dp/B01AFLSM4E/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1514900373&sr=8-7&keywords=wired+intercom


I just realized how one could make a gazillion dollars. Be the first to make an Alexa activated beer tap!

Alexa.......draw me a beer.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 2, 2018)

silly me, i thought the whole reason for a wood shop was so you could hide from the wife and talk big scary things about such shop, so that she would never dare enter or bother you while you're in there!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2018)

vegas urban lumber said:


> silly me, i thought the whole reason for a wood shop was so you could hide from the wife and talk big scary things about such shop, so that she would never dare enter or bother you while you're in there!!!


Yes that's correct!! Talk to her over the intercom so she has no reason to go to the wood shop!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

